# My refurbished Skoda vRS Neptune Alloys



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

*My refurbished Skoda Octavia vRS Neptune Alloys*

Many many thanks to TWS in Leeds for refurbishing my Octavia vRS Neptune Alloys...They are a superb company to deal with. I cannot recommend them enough!!
http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/
My Alloys are absolutely amazing....The finish is 'Black Chrome'
I think they could be the best Neptunes in the country at the moment!!
Going to take my time now to seal them with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheel Sealer before putting them on the Octavia in March
http://www.bearswaxfactory.co.uk/carbon-collective-platinum-wheels-748-p.asp




Thanks for looking


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Looking really nice:thumb: I had the same done to my BMW alloys and they looked awsome and I sealed them with C5 6 months ago and they were still perfectly sealed and clean when I sold it last week.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

nice!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Looking fabulous :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

They look great, never seen wheels black on the back but it makes sense and looks very smart.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice wheels Christopher!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice, shame they don't do black wheel weights. You going to paint them with hammerite or similar?


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous job - I'm looking at TWS too but can't decide on a refurb/redesign colour or a new set of wheels and shod the spare set with winter tyres...

Once decided and the other mods are complete and detailed i will put up some before and after's... don't hold your breath though - won't be completed for 2 to 3 months..

Ben


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

SBM said:


> Fabulous job - I'm looking at TWS too but can't decide on a refurb/redesign colour or a new set of wheels and shod the spare set with winter tyres...
> 
> Once decided and the other mods are complete and detailed i will put up some before and after's... don't hold your breath though - won't be completed for 2 to 3 months..
> 
> Ben


Would advise a trip to MCC for the refurb mate..


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Magic Detail said:


> Nice wheels Christopher!!


Thankyou Matthew!!


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

shaunwistow said:


> Nice, shame they don't do black wheel weights. You going to paint them with hammerite or similar?


No. I have no problem with the weights


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

robbo51 said:


> No. I have no problem with the weights


Fair do's spoils the nice black insides IMO, enjoy.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> Nice, shame they don't do black wheel weights.


I thought that as soon as i saw them.....the thing is there IS Black weights made for that reason!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

They look great!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I thought that as soon as i saw them.....the thing is there IS Black weights made for that reason!


Yes agree, especially as they have had to put one near the wheel face & bang in between the spokes. eBay sell them for only a few quid, shame the people who balanced them don't go that extra mile.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

As said, I have no problem with the silver weights


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

robbo51 said:


> As said, I have no problem with the silver weights


Knew you would paint them black :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

*Omg*

I'm being stalked.........
It will probably come off anyway


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

robbo51 said:


> I'm being stalked.........
> It will probably come off anyway


:lol: a friend of a friend told me you had painted them :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Who was that then?


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Very nice; saw these on briskoda! They're making me want to go for a colour change on my Neptunes. You'll have to get pictures up once you've changed back from winter mode.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Lean6 said:


> Very nice; saw these on briskoda! They're making me want to go for a colour change on my Neptunes. You'll have to get pictures up once you've changed back from winter mode.


I certainly will be getting some pictures...but it may well be another 6 weeks yet before I put them on


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

They are on:


----------

